# Hi, photographer from St. Louis here 8)



## MJB DIGITAL (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey, how's it going.
My name is Mitch, and I am a photographer in St. Louis

I have been wondering for some time if there is a writing type of forum that is similar to the photography forums that I frequent.
So I stayed up lall night last night and wrote a letter to a girl that I can't get over. I wrote in the form of a short story, then decided it was time to find this forum.

I searched writers forum and didnt even get a google page. guess I'm in the right place, huh?

So, will it be ok if I embed some pics into my stories?
Did I mention I'm a photogrpaher?
8)

;-)


----------



## Modest Me (Mar 17, 2008)

aaww i always wanted to be a photographer.........
*snaps out of daydream*
oh, uhm.... welcome
(dont let me scare you away from here, im the weird one, i promise)


----------



## MJB DIGITAL (Mar 17, 2008)

*something in common*

so you are a freeloader photographer who likes the discovery channel, huh?

me too. 8)

 I have it on the history channel right now, though. I'm Irish and they are broadcasting all things irish right now.

I guess its time to go and post my virgin post.


----------



## Modest Me (Mar 17, 2008)

sweet, maybe ill be youre first... comment that is


----------



## MJB DIGITAL (Mar 17, 2008)

*hmmm, well?*

the first post I want to make was intended to circulate on myspace....so i made it in photoshop, added some background images, and saved it as a jpg, picture type file.

so i cant post it until i have ten posts.

wanna hang with me for a bit until i have ten posts?

:albino: <----wtf, a rabbit?


----------



## Modest Me (Mar 17, 2008)

lol sure
i just laughed my butt off about that rabbit

random much?


----------



## MJB DIGITAL (Mar 17, 2008)

*hehe*

yeah well, now that I look, I see a bunch of emoticons that i have never seen before. crazy weird ones...like king tut. haha

so....got any good photography on the web anywhere?


----------



## Sam (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Mitch. 

Sam.


----------



## Modest Me (Mar 17, 2008)

no.. no
(im not giving an explanation, just the word 'no'- frustrating isnt it?)

ive never been way into the emoticons- the only ones i use are the ones i know how to make myself
like 
amd


----------



## MJB DIGITAL (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Sam, how are you.

I live next to a town called Winchester.


----------



## MJB DIGITAL (Mar 17, 2008)

frustrated that you dont have any photography on the web?

i use www dot flickr.com (www dot flickr.com/photos/mitchel109), I have a pro acct there ($25/yr) but you can do it for free, too.
also, i use photobucket. I think you can have unlimited photos on there for free, then you can link them to almost anywhere on the web www dot photobucket.com

jeez, i still cant post links, i forgot. thats ok i had a spelling error.


----------



## Modest Me (Mar 17, 2008)

i never want to put any of my pics up bc i never think they are good enough


----------



## MJB DIGITAL (Mar 17, 2008)

I see, sorry.

well, six or seven posts down. I would hate to post a bunch of useless posts everywhere. hmmm maybe I'll just post a bunch of useless ones here....nah


----------



## Modest Me (Mar 17, 2008)

i post a lot of useless ones

its what i do
im good at it


----------



## MJB DIGITAL (Mar 17, 2008)

ha

yeah thats how i feel in the photography forums lately. i've been looking at all of the posts that say 'how much should I charge?', or 'How do you shoot a wedding?'(after they have booked a wedding, of course.)

So, does 'middle of nowhere' mean the midwest?


----------



## Sam (Mar 17, 2008)

MJB DIGITAL said:


> Hey Sam, how are you.
> 
> I live next to a town called Winchester.



I also have a rifle called 'Winchester'. Unfortunately, it isn't my real name. Sam, though, is. 

Sam.


----------



## MJB DIGITAL (Mar 17, 2008)

Haha Sam. To be honest, Winchester isnt a real town either, it is actually some sort of district of a city named Ballwin. Go figure.


----------



## Modest Me (Mar 17, 2008)

kentucky


----------



## MJB DIGITAL (Mar 17, 2008)

TEN!

I drove through Louisville once. I was a travelling salesman for a bit.The crazy thing is that I saw a buddy there that I used to hang out with in Wyoming.

hmmm...I have my share of 'middle of nowhere' 8D


----------



## Modest Me (Mar 17, 2008)

lol small world
i see you got your 10 posts now


----------



## MJB DIGITAL (Mar 17, 2008)

here ya go!

http://www.writingforums.com/short-stories/95722-one-thing-left-unsaid.html#post1085309


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 17, 2008)

Just a post.  Hi.  Um ... I'll let you guys get back to your conversation.


----------



## Shinn (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey there Mitch and welcome to the forum


----------



## Nickie (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello to you, Mitch, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------

